

Microsoft will take on awareness issues with the release of Windows Phone 8 - SlipperySlope
http://www.everythingwm.com/microsoft-will-take-on-awareness-issues-with-the-release-of-windows-phone-8/2012/07/15/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"... lack of awareness with Windows Phone out in the world include the fact
that even the word “Lumia” has trended higher than “Windows Phone” on Google
searches."

